# offshore mission chapter 3



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm for some reason I cant get the pictures under the text.
oh well, you get the point


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice job Cut! No 400ft of water for me on my coastline :-[
I'm still stoked to run the beach and hit the buoys though from time to time...


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome job Cut! Love it when the boat gets that dirty. We're heading out tomorrow to do some trolling, not man enough to do it in the Micro though. 

Is that a Prius you are pulling your rig with???


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha this is my buddies micro in the picture and yes, lol thats a prius towing it
doing more with less I suppose


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Legendary!!!

;D    ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha
hey some tips for your trip
run out as far as you can go the dolphin. There are a ton of weeds out there, but dont be tempted to stop at the first good weedlines, keep going until you find one Way out. There were a million boats out today and no one caught anything in 300ft or less. And thats where most people stayed. We got a heads up from a charter guide friend of mine to keep going out deep (hence the 800ft of water) and he was dead on. Also, the bite literally shuts off at 10-10:30 so get out early! Good luck
i'll let you know how we do tomorrow.
I was filleting dolphin for 2 hours so I've got plenty type of fish for dinner. Anything else is cake


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Is the Ocean Master seeing the water?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

This spell check is possible me off on my phone. We actually ran out to 800ft. We were close to 18 miles east of the inlet. Like I said it was a lake, and going to be calmer tomorrow. We considered crossing to the bahamas lol, it was very
Possible


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Is the Ocean Master seeing the water?


Yea, I'm in the middle of moving the axles forward on the trailer and basically reconfiguring the whole trailer, plus we are going before work and the ocean master just takes too long to clean and launch etc for those quick trips.
plus we only burned 7-8 gallons of gas today, instead of 45, so I will probably still take the small boat out offshore on super flat days with me and one other person. But if my wife is going, its ocean master haha


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I hear ya on the convenience and economy factor.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job. Unbelievable how far you all go out, please be careful. However, would like a see some wahoo...


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Killer! Shots
I've taken the 17 about 15 miles out, it's awesome, when the fish doesn't fit in the cooler!


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Haha
> hey some tips for your trip
> run out as far as you can go the dolphin. There are a ton of weeds out there, but dont be tempted to stop at the first good weedlines, keep going until you find one Way out. There were a million boats out today and no one caught anything in 300ft or less. And thats where most people stayed. We got a heads up from a charter guide friend of mine to keep going out deep (hence the 800ft of water) and he was dead on. Also, the bite literally shuts off at 10-10:30 so get out early! Good luck
> i'll let you know how we do tomorrow.
> I was filleting dolphin for 2 hours so I've got plenty type of fish for dinner. Anything else is cake


Cut, the report was spot on. I owe you one. Found the mother of all weedlines 42mi out of PC. Would have never had gone that far without the intel. Passed by several other lines void of life. The way out one was loaded with bait, trash, birds and best of all no other boats. Caught several, biggest was a 20# cow. Wind was blowing 15+ out in the stream today, white caps everywhere, hope it was calmer down your way.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Nice job.  Unbelievable how far you all go out, please be careful.  However, would like a see some wahoo...


Careful we are.
I tried for Wahoo a bunch last fall and had one to the boat and lost him (solo fishing)


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Killer! Shots
> I've taken the 17 about 15 miles out, it's awesome, when the fish doesn't fit in the cooler!


Nice!
Yes its a very good feeling


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > Haha
> > hey some tips for your trip
> > run out as far as you can go the dolphin. There are a ton of weeds out there, but dont be tempted to stop at the first good weedlines, keep going until you find one Way out. There were a million boats out today and no one caught anything in 300ft or less. And thats where most people stayed. We got a heads up from a charter guide friend of mine to keep going out deep (hence the 800ft of water) and he was dead on. Also, the bite literally shuts off at 10-10:30 so get out early! Good luck
> > i'll let you know how we do tomorrow.
> ...


Glad I could help!!
It was a little more bumpy but we could still run near wide open


----------



## DipShip (Mar 3, 2015)

here i am thinking that i'm the only one using the Prius to its full potential!  ;D ;D ;D  ...... i like the wheels lol









#CaptianSlow


----------

